# Lignomat Comes Through Again



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Interesting Willie, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

Great report. Add the Prong test and you are on your way to the woods balanced core and shell.


----------

